# Why are my tanks filled with tiny air bubbles?



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Should I be worried? Im setting up my tanks for my bettas Im getting tomorrow. I added aquarium salt (should I add aquarium salt every water change?) and some water conditioner.... What are the tiny bubbles and is it ok?


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

btw sorry if its a dumb question... I just lost 2 bettas and want my new ones to be healthy!!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Princebetta said:


> Should I be worried? Im setting up my tanks for my bettas Im getting tomorrow. I added aquarium salt (should I add aquarium salt every water change?) and some water conditioner.... What are the tiny bubbles and is it ok?


 Are they just attatched to like the items in the tank? My tank for the first evening had the same bubbles attatched to the gem accents the bridge and our buddha head then popped.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Are they just attatched to like the items in the tank? My tank for the first evening had the same bubbles attatched to the gem accents the bridge and our buddha head then popped.


Theyre all over the place, the walls, the gems, the plants and the bridges. I just stuck my hand in there and busted as much as I could, cuz it really makes the tanks ugly!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

My tanks do that everytime I set them up or do a massive water change. Not sure was causes it, but it's completely harmless. I actually like the bubbles, and Boba loves swimming around trying to catch the ones that dislodge.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I've had them after a big water change. They will go away.

You don't need to add aquarium salt unless you are treating them for some sickness. Adding it to a tank of healthy freshwater bettas isn't necessary.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Canuck Fins said:


> I've had them after a big water change. They will go away.
> 
> You don't need to add aquarium salt unless you are treating them for some sickness. Adding it to a tank of healthy freshwater bettas isn't necessary.



+1


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

They are just air bubbles in the water.

If you have a sprayer attachment on your sink, use that to fill your bucket - it will help gas the water out faster.


----------

